# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Aikataulukirjan kehittäminen

## Eppu

Näistä tulevan talven muutoksista minulle heräsi ajatus, että aikataulukirjaa voisi ensi talveksi kehittää mm. siten, että sinne lisättäisiin erilaisia aikataulukoosteita vaihdollisista yhteyksistä ja tietyistä keskeisistä paikoista.

Mieleeni tulee ainakin seuraavat vaihdolliset yhteydet:
Poikittaiset yhteydet Lielahteen (kun 14 lopetetaan): Linjat 1, 13, 18, 19, 25, 26 + 27 ym. Lielahden kautta ajava Ylöjärven liikenne: Vaihtopysäkki *Pispalantori/Hyhkynkatu*Yhteydet Koillisen alueen ja Takahuhdinten välillä: Linjat 16, 18, 28, 90, 95 + 29: Vaihto *Koilliskeskuksella*...ja seuraavat keskeiset pysäkit:
TAYS: Linjat 6, 7, 16, 18, 19, 28, 45, 90, 95Sammonkatu: Linjat 17, 25, 27Hermia: Linjat 6, 13, 20Hervantakeskus: Linjat 6, 20, 30, 39Hatanpään sairaala: Linjat 3, 7, 21Sitten tulee tietenkin vielä sekin asia, että aikataulugrafiikkaa voisi kehittää yhtenäisemmäksi TKL:n ja seutuliikenteen osalta.

----------


## Multsun poika

Epun ajatuksessa on järkeä. Näinhän ilman muuta pitääkin tehdä.

Grafiikasta tulee mieleen toinen seikka. Nimittäin bussipysäkkien reittikilvet. Ne ovat paikoitellen tosi huolimattomalla tolalla.

Reittimuutosten yhteydessä kilpien vaihtaja on soveltanut työssään ns "easy way out"-menetelmää, eikä ole välittänyt laittaa linjoja laisinkaan numerojärjestykseen. Esim. Iidesrannassa oli pitkään ensin 30 ja sen alla 13. Nyt 13 on otettu pois ja sen paikalla on reikä. Teiskontiellä oli pitkään numerot aivan sikin sokin ja aika monessa muussa paikassa myös. Esim Pispalan valtatiellä.

Perustelu on kuulemma se, että vaihtajalla on ollut kiire. Jos hänellä todella kiire, ei kannata tehdä sutta jonka joutuu korjaamaan. Jos taas koulussa ei ole opetettu onko 18 suurempi kuin 28, lupaan tulla vaihtajan konsultiksi auttamaan palkatta. Yhteystiedot saa pyydettäessä.

Asialla ei ole suurta merkitystä, myönnän. Mutta sekasotku antaa erittäin huolimattoman kuvan Tampereen bussiliikenteestä. Harmiani ei yhtään helpota, että Helsingissä vastaavat kyltit on reittimuutosten jäljiltä tiptop-paikallaan oikeassa järjestyksessä ensiaamusta alkaen.

Asiaa kuulemma hoitaa katuosaston liikennemerkkijaos. TKL voisi antaa minun puolestani työn talkoona jollekin urheiluseuralle. Homma tulisi halvemmaksi ja oikein.

----------


## kemkim

> Grafiikasta tulee mieleen toinen seikka. Nimittäin bussipysäkkien reittikilvet. Ne ovat paikoitellen tosi huolimattomalla tolalla.


Tämän noteerasin itsekin käydessäni syksyllä Tampereella. Menin Tampereelle junalla ja jatkoin siitä paikallisbussilla Nokialle. Olisiko liian kallista laittaa joka pysäkille bussien numerokilvet määränpääpaikkoineen ja aikataulut? Nokialla tässä on suuria puutteita, kaupunki on ostanut hienot katetut lasiset pysäkit, mutta Paunu (joka vastaa niistä kaupungin mukaan) ei ole viitsinyt merkitä niihin linjanumeroita tai laittaa pysäkkikohtaisia aikatauluja. Todella vaikea siinä sitten ulkopaikkakuntalaisen tai joukkoliikenteen satunnaiskäyttäjän on alkaa selvitellä, mikä lukemattomista linjayhdistelmistä siinä sitten sattuu pysähtymään milloinkin.

----------


## Allison

> Nokialla tässä on suuria puutteita, kaupunki on ostanut hienot katetut lasiset pysäkit, mutta Paunu (joka vastaa niistä kaupungin mukaan) ei ole viitsinyt merkitä niihin linjanumeroita tai laittaa pysäkkikohtaisia aikatauluja. Todella vaikea siinä sitten ulkopaikkakuntalaisen tai joukkoliikenteen satunnaiskäyttäjän on alkaa selvitellä, mikä lukemattomista linjayhdistelmistä siinä sitten sattuu pysähtymään milloinkin.


Yhtenäisen pysäkkiaikatauluinformaation tuottaminen ei ole Tampereella onnistunut hajautetun suunnittelun vuoksi. Tampereen seudun yksityiset liikennöitsijät kehuvat nykyistä linjaliikenneluvilla tapahtuvaa liikennöintiä ja vastustavat EU:n palveluasetusdirektiiviä, joka todennäköisesti muuttaisi nykyisen hajautetun suunnittelun keskitetyksi suunnitteluksi tilaaja-tuottaja-mallin mukaisesti. Esimerkiksi YTV-alueella on yksi seudullisen liikenteen tilaaja (YTV) joka vastaa matkustajainformaation tuottamisesta. Tämä pysäkkiaikatauluasia ja Internetin reittioppaat ovat yksityiskohtia, joihin nykymallin puolustajien kannattaisi pikaisesti panostaa.

----------


## ultrix

> Tämän noteerasin itsekin käydessäni syksyllä Tampereella. Menin Tampereelle junalla ja jatkoin siitä paikallisbussilla Nokialle.


Off-topicina: kannattaisiko siis mennä junalla Nokialle asti? Säästää rahaa ja ehkä jopa aikaakin, riippuen tosin kohteen etäisyydestä asemasta.  :Wink: 

Samaa mieltä olen kyllä siitä, että pysäkkitiedot yksityisillä liikennöitsijöillä ovat ala-arvoiset. Suurimmalla osalla Tampereen sisäisistä pysäkeistä on vain TKL:n pysäkkiaikataulut, eikä ollenkaan seutulinjojen aikatauluja, paitsi korkeintaan Länsilinjojen 50:n taulukkoaikataulut. Jos nämä saisi pysäkkiaikatauluihin ja Repaan mukaan, olisi se muutos parempaan suuntaan.

----------


## kemkim

> Off-topicina: kannattaisiko siis mennä junalla Nokialle asti? Säästää rahaa ja ehkä jopa aikaakin, riippuen tosin kohteen etäisyydestä asemasta.


Juu, olisimme sinne Nokialle junalla muuten mennytkin, mutta kun kohdepaikkana oli Eden, se on aika kaukana asemasta. Olisihan sinne suoralla bussilla Helsingistä päässyt, mutta junalla on mukavempi matkustaa niin päätettiin sitten tehdä noin. Taidettiin olla ainoita, jotka paikan päälle bussilla tulivat, koska autoja oli valtavasti parkkialueella ja pysäkillä ei liiemmin ruuhkaa ollut. 

Kokonaisuutena teki pahaa katsella, millaisessa alennustilassa joukkoliikenne Tampereen seudulla oli verrattuna YTV-alueeseen, ei ihme että matkustajamäärät tippuvat kun tuli pakostikin sellainen tunne, että koko systeemiä hoidetaan vasemmalla kädellä. Edes ruuhka-aikaan eivät bussit olleet täynnä. Olisi hyvä, jos Tampereelle tosiaan saataisiin se yhtenäinen seudullinen suunnitteluyksikkö ja sille motivoituneita työntekijöitä ja tarpeeksi rahaa. Kuljettajat olivat kyllä asiakaspalveluhenkisempiä kuin pk-seudulla, se pitää Tampereen meriitiksi lukea.

----------


## Razer

Olen Tamperelaisena yllättynyt, mikäli kemkim on kokenut Tampereen joukkoliikenteen tympiväksi. Itse epäilen pääkaupunkiseudun liikenteen toimivuutta, vaikka siellä kuinka subventiot ovatkin korkealla.

Varsinaisesta aikataulukirjan kehittämisestä tuumin, että jos TKL hakee säästöjä, niin paljonko aikataulukirjan painattaminen Tampereen asukkaille kahdesti vuodessa maksaa? Entä jos painettaisiin yksi kirja, jossa olisi neljät aikataulut koulupäiville (nyk. talviarjet), muille arkipäiville (nyk. kesäarjet), lauantaille ja sunnuntaille? Painattamisessa säästyisi rahaa ja koululomien, kuten uudenvuodenviikon aikaiset liikavuorot saataisiin karsittua.

----------


## ultrix

> Olen Tamperelaisena yllättynyt, mikäli kemkim on kokenut Tampereen joukkoliikenteen tympiväksi. Itse epäilen pääkaupunkiseudun liikenteen toimivuutta, vaikka siellä kuinka subventiot ovatkin korkealla.


Epäilet, vaan onko näyttöä? Itse tamperelaisena koen joukkoliikenteen välillä erittäin tympiväksi, ja odotan tilaaja-tuottaja-uudistusta innolla. Pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenne tuntuu olevan 5-10 vuotta Tamperetta edellä -- ja mikä parasta, siellä tärkeimpiin paikkoihin pääsee raideliikenteellä.  :Smile:  Samaa toivoisi Tampereellekin, onneksi kaupunkivaltuusto teettää kolmenlaiset raideliikenneselvitykset (tunnelipikaratikka, katupikaratikka, lähijuna).




> Varsinaisesta aikataulukirjan kehittämisestä tuumin, että jos TKL hakee säästöjä, niin paljonko aikataulukirjan painattaminen Tampereen asukkaille kahdesti vuodessa maksaa? Entä jos painettaisiin yksi kirja, jossa olisi neljät aikataulut koulupäiville (nyk. talviarjet), muille arkipäiville (nyk. kesäarjet), lauantaille ja sunnuntaille? Painattamisessa säästyisi rahaa ja koululomien, kuten uudenvuodenviikon aikaiset liikavuorot saataisiin karsittua. Vai mitä?


Tuo idea kuulostaa muuten ihan mukavalta, mutta se olisi aika sekava. Varmasti säästetään kuluissa, mutta tuollainen aikataulu-uudistus saattaisi osaltaan karkottaa säästön verran matkustajiakin. Kaikki aikuisethan eivät välttämättä tiedä mitkä ovat koulupäiviä ja mitkä ei (esimerkiksi jos ei satu olemaan omia lapsia, ja lapsettomilla autottomuushan on yleisempää kuin lapsiperheiden vanhemmilla). Jos tuttu vuoro puuttuu tai ajetaan eri aikaan, alkaa sappi kiehua liikennöitsijää ja ehkä koko joukkoliikennettä kohtaan ja oman auton hankinta kuulostaa houkuttelevammalta. Aikataulujen sekavoittaminen säästöjen takia on heikoilla jäillä kävelyä.

Itse haluaisin VR:n aikataulut takaisin TKL:n aikataulukirjaan, ainakin Nokian, Oriveden ja Toijalan suunnan junille.

----------

